# FA AUP for Gangsters



## Bittertooth (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.psyclops.com/translator/translator.cgi?mode=pimp&url=http://help.furaffinity.net/article/AA-00205/8/Acceptable-Upload-Policy-AUP.html

"If yo' ass created it, yo' ass may post it, so long as dat shit adheres to all otha requirements of da AUP n' shit."

edit: generated with this http://www.psyclops.com/translator/


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 23, 2011)

they should replace the current AUP version with this. maybe more people will actually understand it then >__>


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally, a post I can relate to!


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ugh, how garish and uncivilized. I understand that _less_ than the real AUP. 

Sorry, I don't speak urban or 'inner-city'


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 23, 2011)

hahaha fuck, that is awesome


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 23, 2011)

Word to ya motha


----------

